# My 1.8t t3/t4 50 trim build!



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

OK well after my turbo blew a seal I was forced to get this under way asap. I was planning on saving up for the cts but due to I cant wait now. I did previously buy the f21 kit from frankenturbo but since Ill be doing rods I want a kit that can take advantage of the rods. 

Current mods:

3"turbo back to 2.5 over axle
3"dp
stage 2 clutch
forge 007dv
apr stage 2 with all octane tunes
custom fmic
short throw shifter
momo jet steering wheel
sri
aem gauges (a/f ratio, oil pressure, oil temp, water temp) mounted on my dash
newsouth boost gauge on steering column
random stereo crap that is irrelevant
17" asa rims
new tint

My build:

Godspeed t3/t4 50 trim .63ar turbo 
Custom tubular steel t3 manifold w/38mm wastegate port
tial 38mm external wastegate
Custom downpipe (417 motorsports)
siemens 630cc injectors
3bar fpr
pagparts oil line kit
Gonzo tune
open dump pipe for wastegate
greddy type rs bov
usrt injector spacers
ngk cooper plugs that are colder
hallman pro manual boost controller

Im going to be running Jeff tune (Gonzo). I'll be doing a full engine rebuild (forged). Ill mainly be posting of parts as they come in, mock ups of the setup, install pics and questions, and dyno results. This will all charge me around $3400 w/o software. So its no longer a budget build. 

Here are some pics of my car as is and pics of the work me and my buds have done. Enjoy 


steering wheel is on


stripping everything for gauge install full custom 


42dd oil relocation kit installed


a/f ratio sender welded in


gauges in and working!


open hood shot


as the car sits today but now it has smoked headlights 

Well thats all for now. Ill update whenever I get something.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Rods are better than an intake manifold

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have my forged 19mm rods In my garage  they will be next on list after kit is on.


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Are Turbo Blake and his crew helping with this?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

The guy that is helping me is coady. Blake from 417 will be making my fmic piping


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lil' Cody that has the SVO?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Neither of them are on these forums lol he owns a mk4 supra and sti and some bike that 600cc, but he does have a Golf he is selling.


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

planbmatt1 said:


> Neither of them are on these forums lol he owns a mk4 supra and sti and some bike that 600cc, but he does have a Golf he is selling.


Didn't expect them to be on these forums... I went to college in Springfield and know Blake, Cody and most of the now 'older':facepalm: car guys from racing back in the day.

Either way, good luck and I look forward to seeing your progress.:thumbup:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Im a broke ass freshmen at msu atm  but yea I know em all.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Since it's a budget build atm I gotta think price. Im thinking about buying the obx 1.8t jetta t3 manifold w/38mm wastegate. I know its tubular but blake (Best speed shop fabraction guy around) is gonna go over every weld and if its awful he will replicate it for $400 and I return the obx one. Also got a ssqv rep for free lol so why not. Ill keep ya updated.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

You can do a hybrid kit, everything included from [email protected] Gonzo for about the price of parts alone as quoted in your list. He includes a tune as well. Yeah, less power, but if you're on a budget...


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

already ordered everything but the manifold and already got my unitronic 630cc mafless evap all deleted tune set up to ship out when I get this tore down. Just need to decide on t3 exhaust manifold!! ahh lol cannot be bottom mount. I hate the look and wont work with anything I ordered. Top mount or straight out. Im thinking the obx one is my best bet.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck with it. T3/T4 with 630's is pretty aggressive and great power. Unitronic tunes work well with them.:thumbup:
When it's time for my upgrade to BT I'll stick with a hybrid setup. 300-350 HP is my limit, I'll do the rods then... hopefully you ALSO do your rods now before you end up like my buddy Charlie in NY... he put number 3 rod through both sides of block you can see straight through it front to rear!:banghead:
But I did get his quaife diff installed in a close ratio 02J because of it:laugh:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I totally agree. The ONLY reason I'm doing the turbo kit over rods first is because of turbo seals blown. Ill be running it at only 15psi. Then When rods go in ill pump it up to 23-26


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Screw it. I scheduled my full engine rebuild for Thursday. It includes ie forged 19mm rods, tanged coated bearings, all new gaskets, New rings, new timing chain, Metal water pump, new coolant system, new timing belt, new valve seals, New ngk spark plugs. All for $1500 including labor. It will put me back a month but ill be able to run max boost and piece of mind.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

zeusenergy said:


> You can do a hybrid kit, everything included from [email protected] Gonzo for about the price of parts alone as quoted in your list. He includes a tune as well. Yeah, less power, but if you're on a budget...


 Thanks for the plug buddy:wave:


planbmatt1 said:


> Screw it. I scheduled my full engine rebuild for Thursday. It includes ie forged 19mm rods, tanged coated bearings, all new gaskets, New rings, new timing chain, Metal water pump, new coolant system, new timing belt, new valve seals, New ngk spark plugs. All for $1500 including labor. It will put me back a month but ill be able to run max boost and piece of mind.


You're on the right track man:beer:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any idea what your tune is gonna put me at gonz? 

Got my turbo in today. Looks great and zero shaft play.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> Any idea what your tune is gonna put me at gonz?
> 
> Got my turbo in today. Looks great and zero shaft play.


Setup? Supporting mods?

I'm Jeff btw


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

T3/t4 50trim .63ar
630Cc injectors
3Bar fpr
3" Dp
Fmic
Mafless
Obx tubular manifold
Forged engine
Stage 2 ecs clutch
38mm tial wastegate
Ssqv bov


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> T3/t4 50trim .63ar
> 630Cc injectors
> 3Bar fpr
> 3" Dp
> ...


Sounds like 350+ WHP to me


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet  Thats my goal. Ill let ya know asap when im ready to send my ecu off.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> Sweet  Thats my goal. Ill let ya know asap when im ready to send my ecu off.


Pm sent :beer:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got a greddy type rs bov w/fmic piping, tial 38mm wastegate, greddy turbo timer all for $170  ill be updating my original parts list on first post tonight. 

Any tips on wiring in the turbo timer?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> Just got a greddy type rs bov w/fmic piping, tial 38mm wastegate, greddy turbo timer all for $170  ill be updating my original parts list on first post tonight.
> 
> Any tips on wiring in the turbo timer?


Nice score, check the FAQ at the top of the forum; as there's links to everything you can imagine, and more there! Frankly, I'm feeling too lazy this evening to dig that stuff up for you! :laugh::beer:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

will do! I just know that the security on vw's dont like turbo timers  or what ive heard:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> will do! I just know that the security on vw's dont like turbo timers  or what ive heard:laugh:


Meh, I haven't installed one since my turbo miata back in the day. To each his own:beer:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

well i got the turbo timer and harness for $15 so worst case I can flip it in a heartbeat lol


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> well i got the turbo timer and harness for $15 so worst case I can flip it in a heartbeat lol


Flip it and buy a boost gauge( if you don't have) or gaskets, etc:thumbup:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

already have boost, a/f ratio, oil temp, oil pressure, and water temp running  check top pics to see


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

flipped it and used the money to get my intake manifold and valve cover powdercoated navy blue and my micro door switch fixed. Ill put up pics when I have my car back. I cant wait  I cant believe my labor charge for a full rebuild and all this was $650


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well the engine is almost done! getting powdercoated and put back together. Here are some pics enjoy! :laugh:

What is getting done:

New timing chain, timing belt, arp rods, arp bolts, forged ie rods 19mm, new oil lines, painted, new gaskets, etc


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Your coolant is green...


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

yes I didnt use the vw coolant. Different brand. I know :banghead:

The shop ordered the ecs stage 3 clutch with 14.5lb flywheel too to replace my worn ecs stage 2 that was starting to slip. Powdercoating will be done next week and ill have it back around the 11th


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my car back today. Apparently the guy who welded the a/f ratio bunge onto dp left a crack which was making it read lean. Getting that fixed asap. Also my review of the ecs stage 3 clutch is that it is perfect! It engages so quick and there is no slip, grinds, weird noises. The owner of the shop said it was the best stage 3 clutch he has felt. All in all I got 36 hours of labor and all new parts for the engine and drivetrain, new coolant system, door fix, sunroof drain fixed, oil leak fixed, engine painted for $2400. Hell of a deal. Ill be putting pics up tonight most likely. Im prepped for 450hp he said and can do 500 if I wanted but clutch wont last long If I beat on it. Next up is piecing together the rest of the kit!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking good man! Nice deal on labor as well!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

Just curious, did your shop measure bearing clearances? 

Good luck with the rest of the build, looking good so far


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

not sure, never asked. They did do tanged bearings.

Here are the rest of the pics.


































Now one question, I took a road trip and filled the back seats for the first time. I had terrible grinding chatter noise from the clutch area when engaging first every time. :banghead::banghead: It made me cringe and I turned around and used a different car. Now what could cause this? Is it just breaking in? Was I not giving it enough gas to move all the extra weight? Its perfect again now with me just in the car.


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like you took it to Joplin to get the work done


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

sure did! Took it back again for oil change. They also fixed my drain lines for sunroof, new battery, and found out the noise was my exhaust hitting m axle. So all is perfect now! Just need oil lines, ebay dp, gonzo tune, then fab for fmic and im done!


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

my manifold I bought off a forum member was not flat and rusty inside so blake is resurfacing it and sandblasting/repowder coating it. ill put up pics when i get it back


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

It's always good to have all exhaust manifold, and turbo mating surfaces decked '0 flat' even if they are brand new.

Pre primar 02 exhaust leaks cause big tuning issues!


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

do you think I should have the turbo surfaced and intake side powder coated?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

I would definetley recommend decking the hot side flanges. Powdercoat is purely aesthetic. Do what you want there :thumbup:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

just made a deal with a friend who runs his own professional turbo building shop. Its getting its flanges zero'd and its getting all new Garrett parts put in for $100. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

planbmatt1 said:


> just made a deal with a friend who runs his own professional turbo building shop. Its getting its flanges zero'd and its getting all new Garrett parts put in for $100. :beer:


W00T!!! :beer:

Can't beat that deal bro!


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

YEP! I'm striking some epic deals ATM. All that's left is Pagparts oil line's, Custom Fab fmic piping, then u guys at gonzo get to work your magic and give me POWA! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just put in my order with Arnold over at pagparts. He is gonna hook me up with my oil lines and all the bolts and nuts i need. Im gone on vacation so I cant have it shipped till the 4th :/


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey gonzo I have some questions. 

Will I be fine on stock fuel pump with my injectors and a 3bar?

Also I just got my quote for my piping job. They are gonna this:

Cold side & Hot side piping
map flange
weld flange for bov
3" turbo back exhaust to rear axle
bunges for o2 sensors and a/f ratio
3 dyno runs

All for around $400. Sick deal! which means this is getting sped up big time. Do you have your remote tuners availble Jeff?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I would get a Walbro inline at the very least.

A 044 if you can afford it. Make sure you buy the 044 from a reputable place as there is fakes floating around that don't flow as much.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Update: My manifold never got done at the original machine shop. Apparently my green isn't the same as others. Been working like hell to get it back. Tomorrow it goes off too a mainstream machine shop then to get sandblasted and ceramic coated. I ordered rest of parts from pagparts and I start tear down tonight. Everything should be off within a week due to work and school goes from 8am to 9pm. Soon as my tax return comes then I get my tune from pagparts. My only two questions are as follows. 

Can anyone provide pics on deleting the coolant feed y connection? and how you did it with what parts.

My oil catch can set up will have a hose from valve cover and where the hose to the hockey puck starts to a t connection. Then that hose goes into the catch can. Catch can is vented. Is this correct?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Finished removing everything!









dropped the exhaust. Had to cut it in half and the two sensors were rusted on shut. Some blow torch and pb blaster did the trick. 









500hp rated fmic mounted on cut rebar. 

Also I busted my front bumper in the winter so I wont be buying a new one for a while. Gonna be going with no bumper. 

I do have a few questions on some random lines that Ill post a pic of. There are like 3 little rubber lines that ran in the intake side that I do not know what to do with. Need your advice before I just cap them off. 

I also received my manifold back all surfaced and dipped in acid to remove rust. Whenever I get my bolts and nuts from pagparts I can put the turbo kit on! then off to welding the pipes.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got the manifold on and turbo on. Everything was going smooth but I stripped a turbo to manifold bolt and the oil feed fitting into turbo was wrong size. I have to wait for new parts to move along with build. Good news Is the turbo manifold wastegate are all on. Ill be doing the mbc mounting and oil catch can until I hear from Pagparts.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Still nothing from pagparts. I did drop the car off at Sho Me speed. It get a full custom fmic piping, bov flange, re wiring of map flange, custom intake, custom downpipe, custome exhaust, custom dumppipe. Everything should be done in 2 weeks then I can order my Gonzo tune. One question what do I do with the n75 valve?


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

planbmatt1 said:


> One question what do I do with the n75 valve?


I was told to keep it plugged in but tucked away.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thats what I did on my apr stage 2 w/mbc but I didnt know if gonzo's tune allowed me to remove it. It kinda is annoying to have sitting in there but oh well.


----------



## gtx3076r (Jun 1, 2015)

any updates on this!? where did this build go?


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

It got finished, ran it around on 30 psi for a while. Sold it for $7k. The guy blew the trans up and failed at going standalone and now its for sale for like $3k. 

I sold it to finish my Twin turbo LSX corvette Drag Week car.


----------



## gtx3076r (Jun 1, 2015)

planbmatt1 said:


> It got finished, ran it around on 30 psi for a while. Sold it for $7k. The guy blew the trans up and failed at going standalone and now its for sale for like $3k.
> 
> I sold it to finish my Twin turbo LSX corvette Drag Week car.


u sold it for $7k?!?!??! wow i guess my friend was right, u never get back what u spoent on the car once u sell it. hahaha u spent atleast $7k on internals, head, lsd... etc. and then turbo kit is like $6k
dam


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

It was just a IE 19mm rod with a stock motor and stock trans ha. The turbo kit was about $3k. I got more out then I put in since I got the car for free.


----------



## ant_718 (Mar 15, 2014)

More on twin turbo ls drag car plz.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are some pics of us doing the 12 point chassis. 






























Got the th400 from C&R/Ground Pounding Transmissions and converter from PTC


----------



## gtx3076r (Jun 1, 2015)

planbmatt1 said:


> Here are some pics of us doing the 12 point chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




now heres a serious question.
what do u do for a living to have all these toys... and how much u get paid per year. i know its personal but i really woud like to see what i need to make to have a decent fun life like urs lol... u have a family u pay for as well or single? cuz i know having a family drains ur bank account


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

gtx3076r said:


> now heres a serious question.
> what do u do for a living to have all these toys... and how much u get paid per year. i know its personal but i really woud like to see what i need to make to have a decent fun life like urs lol... u have a family u pay for as well or single? cuz i know having a family drains ur bank account


I don't mind. Being only 20 and single defiantly helps. I'm an IT server and systems admin and make around $40k salary the first year on the job while being trained and negotiating my new salary next week with the VP. My dad owns a few businesses and has quite the cash so all my personal stuff like car, phone, tv, internet, insurance, etc is all paid for. I do pay my own way through college for a CIS degree. I also made roughly $60k in the stock market over the last year but that isn't "cash" in my pocket. I make out pretty good. Alot of my friends blow me out of the water in terms of cash. Some of my friends are engineers making $300k a year.


----------



## planbmatt1 (Mar 26, 2013)

So I bought the car back! 

Previous owner messed it up bad...ripped out the gauges, he cut the both harnesses going into the ecu off and failed at soldering in a MS3x, also blew the trans and put in a beetle 5 speed, the garrett also was blown. 

I pick it up in a few weeks, I already ordered a precision 5858 t3, I'm gonna tear the car completely apart. I'll rebuild the head, swap turbos, fix wastegate leaking, put a new harness in, working with gonzo on a new e85 tune, and a new dash with no gauges.


----------



## gtx3076r (Jun 1, 2015)

planbmatt1 said:


> So I bought the car back!
> 
> Previous owner messed it up bad...ripped out the gauges, he cut the both harnesses going into the ecu off and failed at soldering in a MS3x, also blew the trans and put in a beetle 5 speed, the garrett also was blown.
> 
> I pick it up in a few weeks, I already ordered a precision 5858 t3, I'm gonna tear the car completely apart. I'll rebuild the head, swap turbos, fix wastegate leaking, put a new harness in, working with gonzo on a new e85 tune, and a new dash with no gauges.


niiiice!!! we need some pics asap! hahah good luck man


----------

